# Taser maker: Don't fire it into someone's chest



## MMiz (Oct 21, 2009)

*Taser maker: Don't fire it into someone's chest*

PHOENIX — Scottsdale-based Taser International is advising police agencies here and across the nation not to shoot its stun guns at a suspect's chest, saying it could post an extremely low risk of an "adverse cardiac event."

The advisory was issued in an Oct. 12 training bulletin. It marks the first time that Taser has suggested there is any risk of a cardiac arrest related to the use of its 50,000 volt stun guns.

*Read more!*


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 21, 2009)

Taser maker: Don't fire it into someone's chest... Aim for their heads... a taser to the chest of a criminal could send them into arrest and we wouldn't want dead criminals when our jails and prisons are so empty... a tazer to the head of a criminal offer less chance of any damage...  NO VITAL ORGANS THERE IN CRIMINALS!!!  

What body part should the LEOs target when firing them at a knife weilding criminal charging at them?  Their big toe?


----------



## Summit (Oct 21, 2009)

That's not as retarded as you'd think. What this will do by opening up a little liability is to help end overuse of tasers.

It shouldn't disrupt the force continuum as it applies to violent persons. They'll keep firing CoM no problem.


----------



## emtfarva (Oct 21, 2009)

So, when they aim, they should not aim for center mass, which is the largest area on a person's body?


----------



## JCampbell (Oct 21, 2009)

And CS/Pepper Spray shouldn't be directed into face, could cause blindness or respiratory arrest.:glare:
WARNING: PERPETRATING CRIMES MAY RESULT IN FATAL HEART PROBLEMS. IF YOU SUSPECT YOU HAVE A HEART CONDITION PLEASE SEE YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE BEGINNING YOUR CRIME SPREE.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

Translation: We don't seriously mean that it should not be fired at the chest, we are just trying to cover our :censored: in case something really does happen.

I will admit I was too lazy to read the entire article


----------



## ki4mus (Oct 21, 2009)

okay, mini-rant....

why do people complain and sue when LEO's and even individual people use a taser or any less leathal alternative and it just so happens to kill someone that was braking the law in the first place, would they rather have been shot with a real gun and know that they would be killed or critically injured?



....seriously, If they are a threat just shoot them with the real thing.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a big thing here in DFW because Fort Worth PD just got a suit filed against them for a death of a guy back earlier this year who was tased.



Honestly, the chance of a death is so in-consequential (oxy-moron intended) and I have YET to see a single death attributed to the Taser of anyone who was not either high on crack or an amphetamine, or already had a heart defect, or something else not of the norm.

The former is bad because they get super strength and don't feel much pain, the latter is bad because it's unrealistic and stupid to expect cops to go "Mr Dangerous man, do you have a prior history of heart disease?"


People have died from reactions to CS gas.  People have died to reactions to OC spray.  People have died from nightsticks and billy-clubs.  Just because a freak accident happens, usually against that who are a danger to society to begin with, does NOT mean a tool should be taken away that has been proven to protect lives.



That's akin to taking drugs and defibrillators away from medics because there have been freak accidents that killed people.


----------



## Summit (Oct 21, 2009)

Hehehe i agree with linuss!


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> What body part should the LEOs target when firing them at a knife weilding criminal charging at them?  Their big toe?



If the officer is alone, they should shoot for the chest.  But not with a Tazer.

If they have a partner there, than yes, the big toe.


----------



## colafdp (Oct 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It's a big thing here in DFW because Fort Worth PD just got a suit filed against them for a death of a guy back earlier this year who was tased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linuss, that's probably the best defense of tasers i've ever heard. Bravo!


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> If the officer is alone, they should shoot for the chest.  But not with a Tazer.
> 
> If they have a partner there, than yes, the big toe.



The problem with aiming for a limb (from what I've heard) is that the darts tend to separate as they are fired.  Thus, you have the best shot of getting both on target if you aim for the trunk.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2009)

*Make a taser bolo...wraps then zaps  from behind.*

A television demo of their 10ga shotgun version showed that the intended use was a mid-chest shot , and the anode swings down to about groin level.
Hellooooooooooo Betty!

Remember, they are called "less-lethal weapons" for a reason, and the words "weapons" and "lethal" are still there.


----------

